# hi...err....



## impactblade (Nov 17, 2007)

hi...erm...*cough* thats that done.

oh by the way, the giant turnips of death are behind you..that or im insane.....:-s...probadly the latter...


----------



## Nickie (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums - insane or not! Hope you'll like it here!


Nickie


----------



## impactblade (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks...by the way, erm those turnips seem to be growing in numbers...that or ive fogotten to take my pills....*cough (im not really totaly insane, only moslty)


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm...interesting.  Turnips frighten me.  When I see them at the grocer, I throw them all on the floor and stop them into the ground.
Welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 17, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to Writing Forums, impactblade 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hebi (Nov 17, 2007)

nasty vegetables, those turnips. welcome, impact blade


----------



## impactblade (Nov 17, 2007)

you know whats worse than turnips...celery sticks......
i mean if you look at them, you can just feel that aura of malice


----------



## Hawke (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome, impactblade. Veggies are our friends. Mostly. Except brussel sprouts. Enjoy!


----------



## impactblade (Nov 18, 2007)

you obviously havnt met the evil veggies.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations, you got our Nickiewhogreetsall to vary her standard greeting, I always assumed it was a push the button or possibly totally automated affair.  You obviously have a future.


----------



## Harts (Nov 21, 2007)

*Yeah*

Its true veggies can be evil, like that one time I met this celery stick...


----------



## Foxee (Nov 21, 2007)

Impactblade, I am so grateful that someone finally told me about the turnips of death! Especially if they are right behind me.

So were any of you other jokers gonna tell me about them? Ever? Huh?

Sheesh.

Pardon me, I have to go kill turnips now.

oh. and welcome.

~Foxee


----------

